# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Các loại rơ le bảo vệ số 1 trong mọi thiết bị điện trên thị trường hiện nay

## wetek

Để duy trì hoạt động bình thường của hệ thống và các hộ tiêu thụ khi xuất hiện sự cố cần phải phát hiện và loại trừ càng nhanh càng tốt điểm sự cố ra khỏi hệ thống. Người ta sử dụng thiết bị tự động bảo vệ có thể thực hiện tốt các yêu cầu trên. Thiết bị này được gọi là rơ le bảo vệ. Vậy hiện nay, loại rơ le bảo vệ nào sử dụng tốt nhất cho các thiết bị?
1/ Rơ le bảo vệ cao thấp áp
Rơ le bảo vệ cao thấp áp điều chỉnh và cân bằng điện áp có trong mạch. Nếu dòng điện lên quá cao, rơ le sẽ có nhiệm vụ ngắt và dừng hoạt động mạch điện, không để cho dòng điện vượt quá mức quy định. Còn nếu, nguồn điện xuống quá thấp, rơ le sẽ điều chỉnh để cân bằng sao cho phù hợp nhất. Đảm bảo an toàn cho dòng điện và cả hệ thống hoạt động một cách bình thường.
Rơ le bảo vệ cao thấp áp*đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc bảo vệ điện áp trong mạch:
+ Chức năng chính bảo vệ cao, thấp điện áp, delay tiếp điểm rơ le
+ Bảo vệ, giám sát điện áp. Giám sát lỗi điện áp vượt quá mức cho phép
+ Bảo vệ quá điện áp đối với hệ thống 1 pha hoặc 3 pha*4 dây.
+ Bảo vệ sụt áp, thấp áp.
+ Bảo vệ cao áp*tùy chỉnh độ nhạy*(từ 105 ~ 125%)
Để rơ le hoạt động được tốt nhất và đạt hiệu quả cao nhất, thì người sử dụng cần biết cách lắp đặt rơ le bảo vệ cao thấp áp đúng và chuẩn xác nhất. Đầu đấu dây phải phù hợp và không bị sai lệch dù chỉ một chút. Do đó, trong quá trình lắp đặt cần phải chú ý và đảm bảo sự chuẩn xác đến từng mm.
2/ Rơ le luân phiên
Là loại rơ le được sử dụng luân phiên giữa 2 tải. Rơ le luân phiên*thường được dùng để cân bằng thời gian hoạt động của 2 bơm.Rơ le luân phiên có 2 loại chính như sau:
+ Dòng Rơ le ALT-S dùng trong các ứng dụng bơm 1 đơn mức. Khi công tắc phao mở, rơ le luân phiên thay đổi trạng thái, như vậy sẽ điều khiển bơm còn lại chạy lần tới khi phao đóng. Tất cả các Rơ le ALT đều tích hợp đặc tính hãm ngăn rơ le thay đổi trạng thái nếu công tắc hoặc phao nổi lên nhất thời.
+Dòng Rơ le ALT-X được đấu tắt phía bên trong và được dùng trong ứng dụng trong ứng dụng bơm 2 mức. 2 trạng thái phao này hay còn được gọi là lead and lag floats.
Rơ le luân phiên có vai trò quan trọng trong việc cân bằng thời gian hoạt động của 2 bơm một cách phù hợp nhất với điện năng và công năng của thiết bị. Do đó, việc lắp đặt rơ le luân phiên*cũng cần phải chính xác và vô cùng cẩn thận. Quá trình lắp đặt này gần như phải cần đến sự can thiệp của những nhân viên kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp.

----------


## anhcos

Vẫn chưa thấy lòi đuôi ra.

----------

